# Wide cycling shoes?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

I currently use a 2012 Sidi Genius Mega as my cycling shoe and Im thinking about getting a new pair. But, the only shoes I know that come in wide is Sidi Mega and Lake. Any other suggesstions?

Also, in regards to Sidi... Genius 7 Mega vs Ergo 4 Mega? Other than the buckling system... why is it so much more expensive? Just trying to understand...

TIA


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

This subject comes up often. That said, you may want to add Bont to your shortlist.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/wide-road-shoes-348268.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/cycling-shoes-wider-feet-327623.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/high-volume-wide-cycling-shoes-313381.html


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Retro Grouch said:


> This subject comes up often. That said, you may want to add Bont to your shortlist.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/wide-road-shoes-348268.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/cycling-shoes-wider-feet-327623.html
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/high-volume-wide-cycling-shoes-313381.html


Thank you Retro... i did previously look at 2 of those three listed and the say pretty much the same thing. The thing that was a bit suspicious to me is that majority of those threads were started in 2013-2015. Two years time can make a huge difference with the new market... but an attempt to find any more information is just that... an attempt. 

Hopefully, I can find an answer to the second question of true differences between Ergo 4 vs Genius 7? For example, will an Ergo 4 Mega 47 fit the same as an Genius 7 47 Mega?


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a flipper foot and the Lake Cx in wide is great.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Giro HV style...............

here's one, but I have the acc ec90 which you could find a deal on in close out


Giro Trans E70 HV Shoes


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Shimano makes a wide version of their RC7, maybe others in their line up too
Shimano SH-RC7LE Road Shoes Wide White


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was surprised how roomy the DMT R1 was after many years of squeezing into the Specialized Sworks. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

+1 on Shimano. I've got a pair of XC90's in 45 wide. I have an E width foot. The high end Shimano road and mtn bike shoes are nice.


----------

